# Angebot - DAM Alu Rod Pod + 3 elektr. Bissanzeiger



## TheBigFish

Ab sofort bieten wir das moderne, leichte und höchst funktionelle Rod Pod aus bestem Aluminium inklusive 3 DAM "Blue Motion" Bissanzeigern und 3 Rutenauflagen zu einem spitzen Preis an:

zum DAM Alu Rod Pod - Set











Dieses Rod Pod ist auch einzeln erhältlich:
DAM Alu Rod Pod


----------

